# Prophetess Bynum - No More Sheets?



## patient1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Anyone familiar with her and her work (books, sermons, etc.)?

Any thoughts about her work? etc...

Thanks in advance ladies!
~p1


----------



## phynestone (Mar 17, 2006)

A little. I've read _ No More Sheets _ and _ Matters of the Heart._ They were okay. I'd recommend them.


----------



## patient1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for replying. I've since also gone online and have found pages of sites that make mention of her. I didn't realize she had gained in popularity to such a degree. 

Thx,
p1


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 17, 2006)

I saw the no more sheets video and it was moving.  It really brought home some things that I had not thought about but was dealing with and didn't realize.  It allowed me to really focus on GOD and divorce myself from my past boyfriends.  After I went through the process, GOD sent me my husband.  I am a better wife, mother, and person because of the issues that I dealt with after viewing the sermon.  Take care Q


----------



## mrsv (Mar 17, 2006)

The sermon is awesome.  If you open yourself up to what the Holy Spirit is ministering through her, deliverance will come forth, if that's what you need.  I've viewed that partivular sermon with a group of women.  Those that needed that particular word from God were set free almost immediately.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 18, 2006)

I saw the video and it really made me change the way I view relationships. It made me throw away memories that were damaging to my life. I reccomend it.


----------



## poetist (Mar 18, 2006)

I love her. I need to check out "No More Sheets" but I watch her on TBN all the time.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Mar 18, 2006)

i read the book years ago it was good


----------



## planodiva (Mar 18, 2006)

I have been trying to read Matter of the Heart for about two years and each time I pick it up read one chapter then put it down as I does not move me to continue but I am waiting till it does minister to my heart.

But it warms me to see her books at every store I go to so I know she is reaching others if not me at this point in my life


----------



## PretteePlease (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a question what makes her a prophetess? Have her phophesis come true? I was asking my step sister and she couldnt tell me even though she was one of her favorites.


----------



## planodiva (Mar 18, 2006)

msportugal said:
			
		

> I have a question what makes her a prophetess? Have her phophesis come true? I was asking my step sister and she couldnt tell me even though she was one of her favorites.




Of course I could be wrong but I believe it is what she has studied and her level of expertise.  I think!?  But I always wonder what is the difference between a preacher, minister, reverand, etc.  

As Iyana Vanzant is a youroba prophetess and she has that title because of the type of religion she studied.  But I could be totally off base.


----------



## PretteePlease (Mar 18, 2006)

ok so she studied to be a prophetess, i was thinking on the level like the prophets in the bible like God told me it isnt gonna rain and it doesnt rain


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 18, 2006)

queeny20 said:
			
		

> I saw the no more sheets video and it was moving.  It really brought home some things that I had not thought about but was dealing with and didn't realize.  It allowed me to really focus on GOD and divorce myself from my past boyfriends.  After I went through the process, GOD sent me my husband.  I am a better wife, mother, and person because of the issues that I dealt with after viewing the sermon.  Take care Q



You go girl!  I have to agree with you all the way.  In this video, Juanita makes herself absolutely transparent to help everyday women like us.  This video helped me alot too.


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Mar 18, 2006)

I read the book and I learned a lot from it

I'll be reading it again.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 19, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> You go girl!  I have to agree with you all the way.  In this video, Juanita makes herself absolutely transparent to help everyday women like us.  This video helped me alot too.


I watched the sermon with a real good male friend of mine at the time and he was in tears.  It is great for both men and women.  It also reinforced the fact that I was on the right path spiritually.  My pastor says if you can't say amen, say ouch and I said ouch through most of it.  I had to take a real hard look at myself and face my past.  Not just the things that I did but the things that people did to me.  It lead me to the path to true forgiveness of them and me.  I had a really hard time forgiving myself about my past mistakes and hearing her talk about going through the same things made me feel like I wasn't alone.  

I know that if you don't deal with the past and own up to your role, the devil will always use that against you.  He will always send people who knew the "old you" into your life to shake things and rattle you.  That is something he can no longer use against me and I am even writing a book about it.  Thank you to the OP because I think I will purchase the sermon and view it again.


----------



## sithembile (Mar 19, 2006)

I read the book, but the sermon was really powerful, it opened my eyes and helped begin a process of deliverance from my past.


----------



## MissJ (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't seen her video, but I read the book after hearing about it on this board.  Well, I didn't finish the book, because I didn't think it really applied to me.    The part that I read was good, though.


----------



## Sweet C (Mar 19, 2006)

msportugal said:
			
		

> I have a question what makes her a prophetess? Have her phophesis come true? I was asking my step sister and she couldnt tell me even though she was one of her favorites.


 
The office of a prophet is part of the five-fold ministry.  Eph 4:11-12 says:  And He Himself gave some to be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers, 12 for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ.  A prophet is someone who gives a word from God under divine inspiration.  They have the power to instruct, comfort, encourage, rebuke, and convict the hearers.  Sometimes the word that a prophet gives is relates to future events, and oftentimes it is a warning for God's people to repent and turn from destructive behavior.  Now someone who is called to the office of the prophet (the 5-fold) is different than someone who has the gift of prophecy.  Christians all have different gifts, but a person who has been called to the office is a bit different.  They will defitinely spend a lot of time in prayer as well as in the Word of God (as all Christians should), and are not novices in the faith, but have been called to God in that position in order to help edify the body of Christ.  This link below I believe is a good breakdown about the office or a prophet:  http://www.slm.org/prophetc/articles/prophet.html

As far as Juanita goes, I haven't heard a lot of different messages from her, but the ones I have heard have been to the point, and I have heard the exact same and/or similiar words come from the mouths of other prophets of God.  Also, what you have to remember when examining prophecy is to lean toward God's understanding and not your own (Proverbs 3:5).  For example, a man of God prophecied to my father-in-law that God wanted to restore everything the cankerworm and locusts had eaten, but he must return to his first love.  Now, at the time, he was divorced, and engaged to be married to another woman.  Some people assumed that it meant that he was suppose to return to his ex-wife.  When I heard this I was a bit shocked, b/c I knew that what the man said was nothing but the Word of God.  Your first love being God (Rev 2:4-5) and the part about restoration was right out of Joel 2:25.  Thats why you have to be careful even when receiving a Word to read your own thoughts into it.


----------



## Sweet C (Mar 19, 2006)

No More Sheets was to the point and yeah ouch!!!!, but to God be the glory.  This book is very transparent about the struggles of the single Christian women in relationships, and how to get from out of the sheets and follow God's plan for your life  I haven't finished Matters of the Heart yet, but this one is good also.  It focuses essentially on prayer and getting your heart right with God, so that you can fulfill what you have called by God to do.


----------



## sithembile (Mar 20, 2006)

SweetC

Good explanation on the prophetic office! I've also read Matters of the Heart and it really challenged me on getting my heart pure before God. Has anyone read Threshing Floor??


----------



## meka (Mar 20, 2006)

I haven't read the Threshing Floor but I am going to the conference in Atlanta in April. I will be sure to give a full report.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 20, 2006)

queeny20 said:
			
		

> I saw the no more sheets video and it was moving. It really brought home some things that I had not thought about but was dealing with and didn't realize. It allowed me to really focus on GOD and divorce myself from my past boyfriends. After I went through the process, GOD sent me my husband. I am a better wife, mother, and person because of the issues that I dealt with after viewing the sermon. Take care Q


 
The video is definately moving.


----------



## alexstin (Mar 20, 2006)

meka said:
			
		

> I haven't read the Threshing Floor but I am going to the conference in Atlanta in April. I will be sure to give a full report.



DH and I are going as well.


----------



## sithembile (Mar 21, 2006)

I wish I could go to the conference, I'm sure you will be blessed.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Mar 27, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> The office of a prophet is part of the five-fold ministry. Eph 4:11-12 says: And He Himself gave some to be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers, 12 for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ. A prophet is someone who gives a word from God under divine inspiration. They have the power to instruct, comfort, encourage, rebuke, and convict the hearers. Sometimes the word that a prophet gives is relates to future events, and oftentimes it is a warning for God's people to repent and turn from destructive behavior. Now someone who is called to the office of the prophet (the 5-fold) is different than someone who has the gift of prophecy. Christians all have different gifts, but a person who has been called to the office is a bit different. They will defitinely spend a lot of time in prayer as well as in the Word of God (as all Christians should), and are not novices in the faith, but have been called to God in that position in order to help edify the body of Christ. This link below I believe is a good breakdown about the office or a prophet: http://www.slm.org/prophetc/articles/prophet.html
> 
> As far as Juanita goes, I haven't heard a lot of different messages from her, but the ones I have heard have been to the point, and I have heard the exact same and/or similiar words come from the mouths of other prophets of God. Also, what you have to remember when examining prophecy is to lean toward God's understanding and not your own (Proverbs 3:5). For example, a man of God prophecied to my father-in-law that God wanted to restore everything the cankerworm and locusts had eaten, but he must return to his first love. Now, at the time, he was divorced, and engaged to be married to another woman. Some people assumed that it meant that he was suppose to return to his ex-wife. When I heard this I was a bit shocked, b/c I knew that what the man said was nothing but the Word of God. Your first love being God (Rev 2:4-5) and the part about restoration was right out of Joel 2:25. Thats why you have to be careful even when receiving a Word to read your own thoughts into it.


 
Well said Sweet C.  I was scrolling down to see if anyone addressed the question before I considered responding.  I need not add more  . You did so thoroughly  .


----------



## czyfaith77 (Mar 27, 2006)

I read the book and watched the videos (She has her individual video but it is also packaged as a series with Serita Jakes (Pray Prey), T.D Jakes (Wrong Focus), Noel Jones (I've Got To Get Myself Together) and last Juanita Bynum (No More Sheets).  I like all  of the videos as a ministry tool for singles.  I am a reader so I liked the book more for it went more into detail.  It is a good book for singles who are learning how to have strongholds in this area of their life destroyed.  

But for overall singles ministry, I strongly suggest adding some Michelle McKinney Hammond books. By far she is one of the best singles' ministry authors today.  I love her books and have purchased almost all except one.  I like many of her books because in them Michelle confronts many issues of singleness and doesn't just concentrate on getting married or sex but on becoming and being a whole woman that would benefit from relationships with whole individuals no matter what the arena is to enable the single woman to become a more effective witness of God.


----------



## shalom (Mar 28, 2006)

I've read and seen the video "No more sheets" but to date for me her best book is "Heat of the Matter".  I strongly suggest women who are planning on having children to read this book.  

As a matter of fact I just saw Juanita a couple of weeks ago she spoke at the Faith Dome in California, Pastor Fred Price.

czyfaith77,  I second that with Michelle McKinney Hammond, all I have to say is "In Search of the Proverbs 31 Man".


----------



## czyfaith77 (Mar 28, 2006)

shalom said:
			
		

> I've read and seen the video "No more sheets" but to date for me her best book is "Heat of the Matter". I strongly suggest women who are planning on having children to read this book.
> 
> As a matter of fact I just saw Juanita a couple of weeks ago she spoke at the Faith Dome in California, Pastor Fred Price.
> 
> czyfaith77, I second that with Michelle McKinney Hammond, all I have to say is "In Search of the Proverbs 31 Man".


 
What is "Heat of the Matter"about?


----------



## PretteePlease (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks sweet c i needed that explaination


----------



## sithembile (Mar 29, 2006)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> What is "Heat of the Matter"about?




Its about getting our hearts right with God, its very powerful, made me check my attitudes, motives and actions.


----------



## shalom (Mar 29, 2006)

czyfaith, 

I agree with Sithembile, it is about getting your heart right with God, but for me it was more than that.  It talks about the process of the heart from the time you are conceived in the womb, it goes through the mother's emotions and how the unborn child reacts.  It is very insightful it lets you know where the bondages of feeling unloved and unwanted come from. She carries you through the anatomy of the actual heart.  Some of it sound like the stuff we've learned about character development in Psychology, but from a spiritual perspective.


----------



## shalom (Mar 29, 2006)

czyfaith, 

I agree with Sithembile, it is about getting your heart right with God, but for me it was more than that.  It talks about the process of the heart from the time you are conceived in the womb, it goes through the mother's emotions and how the unborn child reacts.  It is very insightful it lets you know where the bondages of feeling unloved and unwanted come from. She carries you through the anatomy of the actual heart.  Some of it sound like the stuff we've learned about character development in Psychology, but from a spiritual perspective.


----------



## shalom (Mar 29, 2006)

czyfaith, 

I agree with Sithembile, it is about getting your heart right with God, but for me it was more than that.  It talks about the process of the heart from the time you are conceived in the womb, it goes through the mother's emotions and how the unborn child reacts.  It is very insightful it lets you know where the bondages of feeling unloved and unwanted come from. She carries you through the anatomy of the actual heart.  Some of it sound like the stuff we've learned about character development in Psychology, but from a spiritual perspective.


----------



## shalom (Mar 29, 2006)

czyfaith, 

I agree with Sithembile, it is about getting your heart right with God, but for me it was more than that.  It talks about the process of the heart from the time you are conceived in the womb, it goes through the mother's emotions and how the unborn child reacts.  It is very insightful it lets you know where the bondages of feeling unloved and unwanted come from. She carries you through the anatomy of the actual heart.  Some of it sound like the stuff we've learned about character development in Psychology, but from a spiritual perspective.


----------



## shalom (Mar 29, 2006)

czyfaith, 

 I agree with Sithembile, it is about getting your heart right with God, but for me it was more than that.  It talks about the process of the heart from the time you are conceived in the womb, it goes through the mother's emotions and how the unborn child reacts.  It is very insightful it lets you know where the bondages of feeling unloved and unwanted come from. She carries you through the anatomy of the actual heart.  Some of it sound like the stuff we've learned about character development in Psychology, but with a spiritual perspective.


----------



## FlyyGyrl (Mar 31, 2006)

I haven't seen this particular sermon but I have had the chance to hear her many times in person and I think she is great.


----------



## lsw29 (Apr 2, 2006)

I saw No More Sheets a few years before I got married, it really helped to deliver me from some of my old ways and thoughts.  I highly recommend this video.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Apr 4, 2006)

sithembile said:
			
		

> Its about getting our hearts right with God, its very powerful, made me check my attitudes, motives and actions.


 
Is it Heat or Heart of the Matter?


----------



## sithembile (Apr 5, 2006)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> Is it Heat or Heart of the Matter?



Its Heart of the Matter.


----------



## rmw35 (Apr 7, 2006)

Did anyone go to the threshing floor conference in ATL?  How was it?


----------



## meka (Apr 9, 2006)

rmw35 said:
			
		

> Did anyone go to the threshing floor conference in ATL?  How was it?



Girl I just got back and I was blessed beyond measure!!!!!!!!!  I went everday to all services and the annointing was so heavy in that building you couldn't help but be under it.  Girl I shouted out of my shoes.  Chains were broken and I was set free from a lot of things that had been hindering me.  I immediately registered for Megafest!!!


----------



## rmw35 (Apr 10, 2006)

meka said:
			
		

> Girl I just got back and I was blessed beyond measure!!!!!!!!!  I went everday to all services and the annointing was so heavy in that building you couldn't help but be under it.  Girl I shouted out of my shoes.  Chains were broken and I was set free from a lot of things that had been hindering me.  I immediately registered for Megafest!!!




Wow!  So happy for you!  I ordered the opening night DVD, can't wait to get it!


----------



## patient1 (Apr 18, 2006)

I met Dr. Bynum yesterday afternoon during a meeting (not related to the BET talk show). It wasn't a very long meeting but I can say that she is very impressive in person. On a superficial level, she is quite beautiful. I told her that her pictures did not do her justice! She had on some fierce black pants too!

More importantly, she is very clear in her mission, well-spoken, etc. It is  heartening to see that folks who want to assist others in their growth can prosper. I expect that "mainstream" America will be seeing a lot more of her in the coming years.

~p1


----------

